# General > Hobbies >  shore fishing

## GetWithTheTimes

i have recently started fishing again and havent done so for ten years lol

i was at dwarwick peir as i remembered catching mackeral there if you cast out far enough

the other day i walked round to farsgo from thurso east and fished at the yankee base there is a pool when the tide is in that is free from seaweed and it fills up with cudding and pollack and the occasional cod from what the guy that was there said

i have also fished at scrabster without much luck and port skerry pier but it had salmon nets all round it

does anyone know where some good spots are for fishing and what bait lures should i use etc...

any info would be appreciated as i lost over £40 worth of stuff before i fished at farsgo and i know there must be some better places to fish, scrabster pier didnt seem to have much there like but maybe i wasnt patient enough

i will be going out just before high tide tonight so any help before then will be great

thanks

----------


## slinky

try of the side of the ola pier  over the wall good for flatties, and dogfish at night. mackerel of the end with spinners or feathers .lighthouse rocks path leading down through gate to rocks  dont go through one that takes you up the hill as ul end up at the end of holborn head,dunnet beach middle ie middle of the beach,  middle car park good for big flat fish also u can dig lug at  castletown harbourside and fish for bass also rember post ur results of ur catch

----------


## Connor.

Yankee base is quite good if you get it at the right time. Using lugworm or limpets as bait proved quite popular when i've fished there. 

Murkle rocks There is a bit that pokes out the furthest into the sea. Alot of pollock are about there, use floats and some lugworm again.

At thurso east around Lady Janetseed(seat?) there is a big opening where fish normally come in at semi-hightide. I've caught ballan wrasse there before. Although a selection could be caught. 

As the previous poster said, lighthouse rocks is a good place to be when you get the time right. It's also much better when the weather is good, for your benefit not the fish  :Wink: . Although using spinners would be better there, or sand eels

----------


## Dog-eared

Off the flat rocks below the tip of Holborn Head or Longberry by Oldwick. Both need a good head for heights for access.

----------


## 111heather

why not try dennet beach

----------


## GetWithTheTimes

> try of the side of the ola pier  over the wall good for flatties, and dogfish at night. mackerel of the end with spinners or feathers .lighthouse rocks path leading down through gate to rocks  dont go through one that takes you up the hill as ul end up at the end of holborn head,dunnet beach middle ie middle of the beach,  middle car park good for big flat fish also u can dig lug at  castletown harbourside and fish for bass also rember post ur results of ur catch


i will try the pier again i have better bait line and tackle now so will give it another go




> Yankee base is quite good if you get it at the right time. Using lugworm or limpets as bait proved quite popular when i've fished there. 
> 
> Murkle rocks There is a bit that pokes out the furthest into the sea. Alot of pollock are about there, use floats and some lugworm again.
> 
> At thurso east around Lady Janetseed(seat?) there is a big opening where fish normally come in at semi-hightide. I've caught ballan wrasse there before. Although a selection could be caught. 
> 
> As the previous poster said, lighthouse rocks is a good place to be when you get the time right. It's also much better when the weather is good, for your benefit not the fish . Although using spinners would be better there, or sand eels


i will try past the lighthouse i remember fishing there when i was young but was told by a friend who tried to go that way last year that an english woman there chased them and told them not to go on her land, i had trouble as a kid with the guy above dwarwick pier, they are used to tresspassing laws down south but if i am right i am allowed to go fishing there if i want, as long as im not damaging her property




> Off the flat rocks below the tip of Holborn Head or Longberry by Oldwick. Both need a good head for heights for access.


i hate heights lol i can climb down rocks and stuff as long as it aint too dangerous lol or too slippy i get paranoid near cliff edges 




> why not try dennet beach


i was out dunnet beach 2 days ago but there was too many of those wee red things that clog up the line so i just packed up and went, was out with a mate the other day half way between thurso and scrabster beach fishing off the rocks and he caught something big not sure what it was as he never hooked it right and it got off the hook when he got it out the water but looked some size and was silver belly not sure on upper colours

im gonna get some peeler crab tomorrow was told its good bait for bass

----------


## youoldduffer

longberry's not too bad as they have fitted a rope to help the climb down. As for the fishing, catching coalies in abundance, the odd pollack and very very few mackerel (I heard a fishing boat was in close and netted them all). we we're suprise one night by catching lance.

----------


## Even Chance

Longberry is as busy as it ever was. Ive come in as close as 100ft off the rocks with the boat, and there's still 80ft of water depth!


Ive seen a lot of people fishing from the north river pier this last while. Every night theres a big group of folk there.

----------


## thebigman

There were certainly plenty of decent flats about on Thurso beach during the gala comp.

----------


## shazzap

where is the best place for fishing in and around Wick please.

----------


## Even Chance

Definately the end of the piers, or better still, Longberry.
Longberry is right at the end of the trinkie road, that follows the South Head coastline. Follow the signs for the Castle of Old Wick. Once at the car park, walk down between the large rocks (E' Grey Bools). A clamber down the cliff is required, but a rope is attached to make it easier, and some steps have been cut into the rock. Percevere and you will find the correct route down!!

I was out on the boat last night, and a large fish jumped into the air 20 foot away on my starboard side out in Wick Bay. I dunno what it was, but it was around 2-3 feet long!! I regularly see piltocks (coalies) boiling in the bay this last month or so, chasing wee sprats or sand eels.

Hope this helps.

----------


## chiccool

whats the best places to fish around thurso , and whats the best bait and tackle to use ?

----------


## shazzap

> Definately the end of the piers, or better still, Longberry.
> Longberry is right at the end of the trinkie road, that follows the South Head coastline. Follow the signs for the Castle of Old Wick. Once at the car park, walk down between the large rocks (E' Grey Bools). A clamber down the cliff is required, but a rope is attached to make it easier, and some steps have been cut into the rock. Percevere and you will find the correct route down!!
> 
> I was out on the boat last night, and a large fish jumped into the air 20 foot away on my starboard side out in Wick Bay. I dunno what it was, but it was around 2-3 feet long!! I regularly see piltocks (coalies) boiling in the bay this last month or so, chasing wee sprats or sand eels.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Cheers OH has a boat but wanted info on shore/beach fishing for when the bad weather comes.

----------


## Saveman

Something for everyone to keep in mind.....  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/...nd/8222503.stm
Longberry can be a right mess sometimes....

----------


## thebigman

> whats the best places to fish around thurso , and whats the best bait and tackle to use ?


Depends on what you're after, for flatfish Thurso beach is as good as any place just now. For bass Dunnet beach is the place although you might have to hunt for a spot free from the red weed.

Lugworm tipped with small bits of mackerel for the flat and plain lug or spinners for the bass.

For tackle try something like this - http://www.planetseafishing.com/rigs...-Hook-Flapper/

Don't cast to far from the beach, particularly if fishing in the darkness as the fish will come right into the shallows.

----------


## Even Chance

> Cheers OH has a boat but wanted info on shore/beach fishing for when the bad weather comes.


Hi, I probably know yer other half then. I have a feeling that the boat is blue, is that right mate? :Smile: 
 Not long now until the boats get lifted out for the winter again. Why is the summer so short!!?? :: 

EC

----------


## shazzap

> Hi, I probably know yer other half then. I have a feeling that the boat is blue, is that right mate?
> Not long now until the boats get lifted out for the winter again. Why is the summer so short!!??
> 
> EC


Is the boat blue???????????  :Wink:

----------


## Ricco

I once cycled out to Forss and then headed to the bay (I think it was sign-posted for an old church) where I fished off the flat rocks.  The water was so clear you could see the fish.  Some big pollack can be had by using lures tight across the top of the kelp - you can see your lure working and may even see the fish coming up to take it.  Got broken off once by a big coalie.

----------


## nell

what would be the best time to go to dunnet beach when tide is coming in or out
ive never tryed beach fishing wouldnt mind giving it a go

----------


## thebigman

> what would be the best time to go to dunnet beach when tide is coming in or out
> ive never tryed beach fishing wouldnt mind giving it a go


Any evening as high tide is in darkness is your best bet for bass on lugworm. In fcat the tides are good for tonight. High water around 11.

----------


## nell

> Any evening as high tide is in darkness is your best bet for bass on lugworm. In fcat the tides are good for tonight. High water around 11.


is it better to go in the darkness or when its still light

----------


## Connor.

Best go at nightish time, although you don't need to be in the pitch dark, just the sun going down really.

----------


## slinky

nice warm day sunny tempeture seems fine to me spinner better crack than lug sitting ere all night watching at rod tip reflector etc  ::  cant beat a nice days fishing for bass if u want a days basss hunting just pm me 86 so far is year is one was tasty  :Smile:  :Grin:

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> nice warm day sunny tempeture seems fine to me spinner better crack than lug sitting ere all night watching at rod tip reflector etc  cant beat a nice days fishing for bass if u want a days basss hunting just pm me 86 so far is year is one was tasty


Was that you giving all the game away on World sea Fishing forums? How Thurso was such a good place to fish?  :Wink:  I agree with you about that but a good fisherman never gives away his secret spots , especially not on a national forum as theres a few sharks on there that wouldnt think twice about coming up to Thurso & casting a few lines out .

----------

